# luz tablero no enciende?



## cla9060 (Dec 10, 2008)

La luz del tablero de mi nissan sentra gxe 2002 no enciende.

sera un fusible?

donde esta el fusible de la luz del tablero del carro en un nissan sentra gxe 2002 ?

gracias.

claudia.


----------



## el_flaco_91 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola Claudia puede que sea un fusible como puede que sea la bombilla del tablero como tal... al lado derecho del motor esta la caja de fusible y arribita en la tapa te dice que fusible es cada uno. Chequea cual de todos es el del panel del tablero.


----------

